# Worst case



## WEcoyote (Nov 19, 2010)

prep for my worst case would mean prepping for 7 years avoiding martial law off the grid or of total infrastructure breakdown. Including the possibility that I and my experience dont survive the initial event and my family must do with only what i have provided them in my absence. 

Whats your worst case 


Wile E Coyote


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Worst case? I guess that we'd have to leave our homeplace and preps, and be among the wandering hordes with no place to go. 

To prep for that, I've been learning the wild foods for as many locales as I can. It would still be a tough and scary situation to be in.

War is the only thing I can think of that would bring that about. Such as soldiers marching through our woods killing all they encounter. I guess there's also the possibility that the government would be going door-to-door weeding out enemies such as independent folks still trying to grow a home garden, or living off-grid and therefore rejecting mainstream America, or some other such nonsense.


----------



## WEcoyote (Nov 19, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> Worst case? I guess that we'd have to leave our homeplace and preps, and be among the wandering hordes with no place to go.
> 
> To prep for that, I've been learning the wild foods for as many locales as I can. It would still be a tough and scary situation to be in.
> 
> War is the only thing I can think of that would bring that about. Such as soldiers marching through our woods killing all they encounter.


Red Dawn style?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Worst case? Hmm, don't know till it happens. Here we prep fer winter storms, summer storms, an now a earthquake (were on part a the New Madrid faultline an it's past do fer a slip) food shortages fer whatever reason, man made disasters.

We just try ta have what we need ta get by on our own. Ya never be able ta prep fer everthing, but much of the supplies fer one type a problem will cross over ta another.

Mainly, food, water, shelter an heat (hey it gets cold here in the winter!).


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Worse case?

Happened two Novembers ago. We're living the results and things are getting worse.

A rabid chipmunk with bad credit would have been a better choice and will be the next time.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

WEcoyote said:


> Red Dawn style?


Yeah, like that.



> Happened two Novembers ago.


SNT, that's for sure!


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't even worry about martial law as I have no intention of being out on the roads or near other people. I'm staying right here and will defend my preps and family from anyone. The powers that be or who think they have power will have their hands full with the townies and city people who didn't or couldn't prep and also taking care of their own families. Even the coke freaks and other types probably won't get out here because gas and fuel will be gone before the food is.


----------



## WEcoyote (Nov 19, 2010)

when i said martial law read... biblical mad mojo where you cannot buy a loaf of bread without the number of the beast on your hand or forehead. an event where the grid is up but is so controlled that i would be a criminal "hoarder" or face religious persecution.


----------



## WEcoyote (Nov 19, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> Worse case?
> 
> Happened two Novembers ago. We're living the results and things are getting worse.
> 
> A rabid chipmunk with bad credit would have been a better choice and will be the next time.


All i can say is that im glad this turd wasn't my president when i was in the army and being deployed to Iraq for 18 months 2005 - 2006. It was mentally challenging enough without having a lack of confidence in my leaders.

Im glad you are confident in his 2012 defeat. I wish i were. most likely i foresee a reelection for executive with slight gains for conservatives in the houses. maybe even a few net losses in the house of reps but retaining the majority.


----------



## vja4Him (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm studying up on wild edible plants. Must have several good maps, a good water filter, high quality knife, good hatchet, fire tools, basic first aid supplies, good poncho, high quality boots, warm clothes, water container, small pot, eating utensils, rope, and a few other basic must-have survival gear, if there is a major melt-down ....


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

SurviveNthrive said:


> Worse case?
> 
> Happened two Novembers ago. We're living the results and things are getting worse.
> 
> A rabid chipmunk with bad credit would have been a better choice and will be the next time.


----------



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

cute but sadly all too true!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Worst case for me and the dog would be anything that made us leave our homestead. If we can stay put we are good to go, if we have to leave we are at the mercy of whatever is out there. There is no possible way I could transport all my junk, (short of a tractor trailer anyway) or enough so that we would be sufficient and happy for very long. So, we are staying put one way or the other.

Other than that, worst case would be contaminated rain water and well water. I only have plans to get water from the well, nearby lakes or rain barrels and without that we are sunk. Actually pretty much everyone will be in a world of doo doo if that happens. With short notice I could stock up fast and fill what barrels I have but after that it is all over. Unless it is bacterial and we could distill it out of the water, then we are back in business.


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

Worst case scenario is diff for everyone..as one astute fella here posted , one cant prepare for everything..so choose your poison..mine, in order are economic collapse and man made pandemic(s)..I load up on foodstuffs and getting a few unregistered guns..I do believe in a good chance of Martial Law being declared when things get near bottom..when the riots start..the govt will have to act to keep order ..aka (keep them in power)..so stock up well and stash your candy in different locations so they cant get it all if they come a knocking..and read up on Martial Law..its plain scary the powers they (military/law enforcement) will have.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Woody said:


> Worst case for me and the dog would be anything that made us leave our homestead. If we can stay put we are good to go, if we have to leave we are at the mercy of whatever is out there. There is no possible way I could transport all my junk, (short of a tractor trailer anyway) or enough so that we would be sufficient and happy for very long. So, we are staying put one way or the other.
> 
> Other than that, worst case would be contaminated rain water and well water. I only have plans to get water from the well, nearby lakes or rain barrels and without that we are sunk. Actually pretty much everyone will be in a world of doo doo if that happens. With short notice I could stock up fast and fill what barrels I have but after that it is all over. Unless it is bacterial and we could distill it out of the water, then we are back in business.


Hi, Woody---the water problem really bothered me so we bit the dust and bought a Berkey for $209--we saved for it--I never drank water before and now I drink nothing but water--I never realised how bad it was and eating at Cheddar's last week, the water was awful.

I am going to go to the creek close by, get water, and put it through--may as well find out now than later, huh??


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

azurevirus said:


> Worst case scenario is diff for everyone..as one astute fella here posted , one cant prepare for everything..so choose your poison..mine, in order are economic collapse and man made pandemic(s)..I load up on foodstuffs and getting a few unregistered guns..I do believe in a good chance of Martial Law being declared when things get near bottom..when the riots start..the govt will have to act to keep order ..aka (keep them in power)..so stock up well and stash your candy in different locations so they cant get it all if they come a knocking..and read up on Martial Law..its plain scary the powers they (military/law enforcement) will have.


Matiial Law may work in the country villages for a short time, but in the cities, the people will kill the inforcers like they didn't even exist, look at all the riots in the large cities, the few people who participated did what ever they wanted to until they were tired and they weren't even hungry and homeless, add those 2 factors and all the cops will have to be at city hall protecting the politicians.with 20 million in NYC and 10 million in LA plus Alanta,NO,Chicago, we don't even have an Army large enough to controll them. What few LEOs there are compared to people, I don't think they would do anything to get in the peoples way, I know that i wouldn't, I'd be home looking out for my family.


----------



## wildone_uk (Aug 9, 2010)

not being there to protect and provide for my loved ones and frends


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

JayJay said:


> Hi, Woody---the water problem really bothered me so we bit the dust and bought a Berkey for $209--we saved for it--I never drank water before and now I drink nothing but water--I never realised how bad it was and eating at Cheddar's last week, the water was awful.
> 
> I am going to go to the creek close by, get water, and put it through--may as well find out now than later, huh??


Something else for me to add to the 'need to save for' list! And yup, best to find out BEFORE you need something if it will work or not.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Guys, you can make a berkey. You just have to buy the filters. I've posted it here a few times. I'm working on adding it to be blog too. $200 can get you 4 berkeys if you only use 1 element per filter.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

JayJay said:


> Hi, Woody---the water problem really bothered me so we bit the dust and bought a Berkey for $209--we saved for it--I never drank water before and now I drink nothing but water--I never realised how bad it was and eating at Cheddar's last week, the water was awful.
> 
> I am going to go to the creek close by, get water, and put it through--may as well find out now than later, huh??


Buy a few yards of cheap unbleached muslin and make a pre-filter for your Berkey and filter out as much leaves-gunk as possible first and you won't risk clogging your good filters--I think that they even recommend it on the Berkey site too. I use unbleached fine muslin for many things here at the house and I'm actually thinking about buying a couple of bolts of the stuff just to have it on hand.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Emerald said:


> Buy a few yards of cheap unbleached muslin and make a pre-filter for your Berkey and filter out as much leaves-gunk as possible first and you won't risk clogging your good filters--I think that they even recommend it on the Berkey site too. I use unbleached fine muslin for many things here at the house and I actually thinking about buying a couple of bolts of the stuff just to have it on hand.


why *unbleached* muslin? :scratch

wouldn't bleach actually help (in the most minimal of ways) by harming microbes?

or is it not worth it for the weakness it puts in the integrity of the fibers?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> why *unbleached* muslin? :scratch
> 
> wouldn't bleach actually help (in the most minimal of ways) by harming microbes?
> 
> or is it not worth it for the weakness it puts in the integrity of the fibers?


Thanks --just got the Berkey and that had crossed my mind if using the water from the creek just past the house.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> why *unbleached* muslin? :scratch
> 
> wouldn't bleach actually help (in the most minimal of ways) by harming microbes?
> 
> or is it not worth it for the weakness it puts in the integrity of the fibers?


why unbleached...the dyes maybe??


----------

